# Logan: Schwarz-Weiß-Version des Actionstreifens kommt ins Kino



## Darkmoon76 (30. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Logan: Schwarz-Weiß-Version des Actionstreifens kommt ins Kino* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Logan: Schwarz-Weiß-Version des Actionstreifens kommt ins Kino*


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2017)

Dann aber bitte mit einem "Old Film"-Filmer dazu. Oder wie auch immer sich das nennt. Aber denke mal, es ist klar, was ich meine.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte mit einem "Old Film"-Filmer dazu. Oder wie auch immer sich das nennt. Aber denke mal, es ist klar, was ich meine.


Du meinst wohl extra-starkes Oldschool-Filmkorn. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBruin (3. Mai 2017)

Ja was jetzt? Wird der einfach nur in schwarz weiß sein, oder auch andere Szenen enthalten?


----------

